# symbol of peace



## tommy88 (Mar 24, 2008)

hi guys ,,,.i am new here so wana to tell you that i am great lover of pets and birds..i have a separte home for my pets and named it pet home ..i have birds and pariots...and dogs..cats..and horses as well.. and i bear their expenses by making and drawing the *pet-portraits*now i am thinking to buy some pigons too...just cz the people are fighting and killing eachother...and this bird is a syymbol of peace..so wana to make some awarness


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow. This is great work you do. I love the portraits. Yes please get a couple pigeons (perhaps White fantails would be a good choice for portraits).
I would suggest White homers, old german owls (very picturesque), white fantails, or orange, white, or pied show tumblers.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeion Talk Tommy.  

Your work is absolutely beautiful.
I especially like this painting.  
http://www.paintyourlife.com/galleries/viewgalleryimg.asp?img=372007121225_2346_.jpg

Cindy


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Do you do portraits of peoples pets from pictures? How much do one of them cost?


----------



## tommy88 (Mar 24, 2008)

phil thanks a lot and i will defintely buy these as you mentioned


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

How about adopting a few? Check out the birds for adoption forum.
ND Cooper, Nice work!


----------



## tommy88 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks to taking interest in my work...and zimmm its mentioned at that site..if you need accsess then the login and pass is "guest" you can go and view everything


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Tommy! Welcome to PT!

Wow!

ooops, I mean *WOW!!*

You are very talented and do beautifully detailed work!!

We will be most interested in seeing your pigeon pictures!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Tommy, welcome to the forum.

I enjoyed looking at your site. Did you paint all the pet pictures shown? I noticed the company is comprised of a lot of artists. Whoever painted them is very talented. Also, the prices seem pretty reasonable to me.

I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures of pigeons or any other birds you paint. Thank you for sharing your great talent.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW is right! How astounding....some of them are hard to tell if it's a real picture or a painting. I'm majorly impressed.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome to PT, Tommy!
Thanks for sharing the fine paintings!
I hope you will check out the adoption threads as well as look into any sweet pidgies that may be at nearby shelters needing a loving forever home!
Keep us updated on your pigeon additions!
Bless you!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Welcome Tommy,

This is a beautiful gallery. Which paintings are yours? I know you will love painting the pigeons. Well anyways we are glad to have you.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Tommy,

Welcome to PT. Your artwork is beautiful. I'll look forward to seeing some of your pigeon paintings when you get them done.

Margaret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk, Tommy!

Thank you for expressing an interest in our noble feral/domestic pigeons.

Your work is absolutely stunning, thank you for sharing it.

Please DO check out the adoption forum.


----------

